# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  rabid Wolverine Murders wife n child/suicide??

## Fordfan01

Chris Benoit is a POS!!! Sorry i posted this

----------


## Fordfan01

his wife as well as his young son were found dead as well pray for their family

----------


## x_moe

ya didnt they just find them dead this morning ? how'd they die ?

----------


## Titleist

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=306376

Yeah I just saw about it too. 

There is no information on their death ATM. I just read that police said that they weren't shot to death. His son was only 7 years old. Very sad news. I used to watch him wrestle when I was younger. "The 4 Horsemen"....

----------


## Titleist

I read that he was supposed to be in a pay per view event Saturday, but pulled out due to a "family emergency".

Eddie Guerrero was one of his best friends, and he died in '05.

----------


## Hoggage_54

Man that really sucks. I remember seeing him live here in Hamilton a few years back, he was a fan favorite, always put on a great show, great athlete.. He'll be missed for sure.

----------


## Sir Lifts-a-lot

Holy crap!!! I loved him. I gotta turn on the boob-tube more often and watch the WWE tonight. Sad day..... I'll tell ya though, that heart family dungeon is cursed... Looks like everyone who has trained their has died prematurley for the most part.... Owen, Bulldog, Benoit...

----------


## nbkandrew13

the sad part is early reports are saying murder suicide, what do you think they will find in the house drug/steroid search i hope nothing

----------


## Coop77

Geeze what is with pro wrestlers. so many die tragically

----------


## nbkandrew13

anyone from ga will know this name years ago a club in atl gold club was the place to be for the pro athaletes and all and i got to meet a couple of them mainly lex luger who was real cool was there every time i was met the steiner bros and a couple more always real cool

----------


## Tapout

these guys are dropping every few months --he is like the third in the last year
I hope not murder suicide--espically the 7 year old

----------


## Renesis

NOOOOO THE RABID WOLVERINE!!!!!!!!! omg. I saddened ;(

----------


## nbkandrew13

just what i read

----------


## nbkandrew13

si .com said it is being investigated as a murder suicide alledgedly he killed them this weekend and himself monday

----------


## thetank

wtf....goddamn, thats ****ed up.

----------


## nbkandrew13

this is crazy

----------


## Renesis

If they find anything gear in his house I call 10 bucks that his murder/suicide is going to be blamed on it -.-

----------


## MFT81

Man, I figured Zimmy and Murlio would be all over this thread!

We should probably start a memorial thread in the fighting forum for them.

----------


## nbkandrew13

oh thats a promise gear will be the cause according to the papers whether they find it or the family friends tell them

----------


## nbkandrew13

it sux bad but to kill your child?????????????????????? i mean ive been mad enuff to kill the bitch but my kid nfw

----------


## longhorn814

the latest news/rumor is that his wife was cheating on him, he strangled her to death on saturday, then smothered his son on sunday, and hanged himself in his weight room on monday....thats terrible enough, but to kill your own child too?? WTF??

----------


## canadian meat

I remember as a kid I use to go see him at stampede wrestling In Edmonton were he was originally from.What a shame

----------


## kfrost06

> the latest news/rumor is that his wife was cheating on him, he strangled her to death on saturday, then smothered his son on sunday, and hanged himself in his weight room on monday....thats terrible enough, but to kill your own child too?? WTF??


That's insane! I hope thats not true.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> Man, I figured Zimmy and Murlio would be all over this thread!
> 
> We should probably start a memorial thread in the fighting forum for them.



Not me, I dont follow Pro Wrestling let alone a piece of shit scumbag who strangles his wife and then kills his own 7yr old son.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/200...x.html?cnn=yes

The best part though is the pathetic attempt to blame AAS:

"Authorities also said they are investigating whether steroids may have been a factor in the deaths of Benoit, his wife and their 7-year-old son who were found dead in an apparent murder-suicide."

----------


## needmorestrength

> the latest news/rumor is that his wife was cheating on him, he strangled her to death on saturday, then smothered his son on sunday, and hanged himself in his weight room on monday....thats terrible enough, but to kill your own child too?? WTF??


thats exactly what I heard... and within THREE sentances of the start of the article they are investigaing if "its steroid related" ****ing pathetic
http://msn.foxsports.com/other/story...PHCP&GT1=10136

----------


## kfrost06

Well, did murder/suicides occur before steroids ? I have never heard of anyone killing his cheating wife before steroids, have you?(sarcasm)

----------


## Flagg

Until we know the actual facts I think it's too soon to be judgemental over the man, whether you think he should RIP or if he's a piece of shit. It could be a case of him finding them dead and commiting suicide over grief instead of him commiting those acts. 

I really hope he never did it.

----------


## Amorphic

An article I read on msn said the authorities are investigating whether or not steroids played a role in the murder suicide. -Sigh- More taboo for anabolic users and the roid rage myth.

----------


## kfrost06

> Until we know the actual facts I think it's too soon to be judgemental over the man, whether you think he should RIP or if he's a piece of shit. It could be a case of him finding them dead and commiting suicide over grief instead of him commiting those acts. 
> 
> I really hope he never did it.


I understand what your saying and it's important to know for sure but I just can not stand anyone that harms a kid, either way someone killed an innocent child and that gets me upset and mad  :Tear:   :0icon Pissedoff:  .

----------


## Flagg

Check out http://www.cnn.com/

They're already looking into whether steroids was a contributing factor. 

Maybe they should look into that stupid fact every time someone murders a member of their family.

----------


## Flagg

> I understand what your saying and it's important to know for sure but I just can not stand anyone that harms a kid, either way someone killed an innocent child and that gets me upset and mad   .



Yeah I agree on that, a kid at 7 is innocent of everything wrong with the world. But you hear of these people that kill their loved ones so that they will travel over to the other side with them when they commit suicide. Yes that's ****ed up but it's never usually done out of malice but what they percieve as love. Dont get me wrong im not making excuses for the man but whatever the outcome of the whole thing it's not gonna have a happy or satisfactory ending for anyone. What a waste.

----------


## Huckster

Listening to Jim Rome, he blamed it on a "'roid rage ."

----------


## Flagg

For anyone interested, there will be a LIVE PRESS CONFERENCE on CNN at 3pm, which will be on Sky Sports 1 and Sky Sports News in the UK at 8 pm, 40 minutes from now.

----------


## longhorn814

> Check out http://www.cnn.com/
> 
> They're already looking into whether steroids was a contributing factor. 
> 
> Maybe they should look into that stupid fact every time someone murders a member of their family.


how pathetic is that? I knew that would be coming and you know they are gonna blame it all on steroids as so much as one 5mg var tab is found in the house. Even now that the speculation has started, no one will care to hear the real truth whatever it may be

----------


## Fordfan01

ok i must retract my RIP hes a piece of shiat

----------


## nbkandrew13

they wont mention all the other substances in his body only the gear, this will be a sign for some congressmen to want a new law

----------


## kfrost06

> ok i must retract my RIP hes a piece of shiat


YES indeed. Can you please edit the title it's making me sick to my stomach.

----------


## nbkandrew13

hold on now there are conflicting reports several outlets saying the wife killed the kid called him told him what she did he killed her then hung himself

----------


## kfrost06

> hold on now there are conflicting reports several outlets saying the wife killed the kid called him told him what she did he killed her then hung himself


Can you show that source/link because everything I read says he murdered both than hung himself on Monday.

Official: WWE star killed wife, son, himself

http://msn.foxsports.com/other/story...PHCP&GT1=10136

----------


## RoadToRecovery

http://news.aol.com/sports/story/_a/...26091709990001

Ive never been so mad in my life reading a news paper article... Leave it to the press to make sense out of nonsense... "Was roid rage to blame?" Give me a ****in break.

----------


## Huckster

Even though this is lounge material...

"'Roid raid" is just a scapegoat of the ignorant.

----------


## Serotonin

Well, it isn't like the bible-thumping yuppies will call it anything else. Killing your own 7year old is some shit that in my mind is a clear indicator of pyschotic behavior. 

The motherfker was nuts.

----------


## longhorn814

> hold on now there are conflicting reports several outlets saying the wife killed the kid called him told him what she did he killed her then hung himself


where did you hear that report at?

----------


## Fordfan01

can a mod get the title changed to something more appropreate

----------


## mkrulic

hard to deny testostorone will make someone more aggressive. males are typ more aggressive then females and we have 40 to 100 times more test. coincidence?

----------


## thetank

what a mess..holy shit. 
i wish this kind of story wasnt so farmiliar...  :Frown:

----------


## imsmall

you know whats right and wrong and roids dont make me kill my boy even when i am mad . i see how people get mad , snap and shot someone but not your kid that is ****ed up

----------


## Flagg

Did anyone watch the Press Conference?

Those parasitic reporters just WANT it to be steroids , makes me ****ing sick.

Lets ban ALCOHOL while we're at it if we're gonna curb domestic violence!

----------


## Huckster

> hard to deny testostorone will make someone more aggressive. males are typ more aggressive then females and we have 40 to 100 times more test. coincidence?



From now on I'm only doing dbol only cycles, winny only cycles, or deca only cycles!!  :0icon Pissedoff:  'Roid rage  :0icon Pissedoff:

----------


## nbkandrew13

the smoking gun is quoting some sheriffs cousin or something, i just went and looked now i cant find it ill keep looking

----------


## Booz

> can a mod get the title changed to something more appropreate


like what??

----------


## nbkandrew13

lots of diff storys but they are now ssaying gear , and drugs found in house tmz.com

----------


## longhorn814

theyre saying they found steroids and other drugs in the house, but all seemed to be prescription..somehow no one will mention the other drugs, just the steroids

----------


## Fordfan01

> like what??


thanks booz sounds good to me

----------


## nbkandrew13

si is saying he def did it steroids and drugs found in house

----------


## Panzerfaust

Guy's..please understand that it was the steroids that caused this, nothing else could ever cause such a tragedy.

/sarcasm

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

> Did anyone watch the Press Conference?
> 
> Those parasitic reporters just WANT it to be steroids , makes me ****ing sick.
> 
> Lets ban ALCOHOL while we're at it if we're gonna curb domestic violence!



agreed.... its SO much damn media hype & ignorance, Like I said before-- alcohol,IMO, destroys more lives than juice...but no one says DIK b/c its legal--- why is it legal?? b/c the govt make BILLIONS off it....

what a crock of SHIT!

----------


## nbkandrew13

im telling my wife tonite shes next if i dont get more head

----------


## Flagg

When Eddie died it was blamed on steroids then. 

Prehaps the meaning of life is steroids, as steroids seem to be responsible for everything.

----------


## Fordfan01

> Guy's..please understand that it was the steroids that caused this, nothing else could ever cause such a tragedy.
> 
> /sarcasm



yea i dont think ive ever heard of someone having a mental break down or using rec drugs and doin something they normally wouldnt steroids are the only substance that can cause u to kill someone

seriously i dont understand y the media cant just wait until the tox report or something to make these accusations....but thats the media for u the police said they are looking into several things but all the media cares about is the steroids I'M GOIN TO CONGRESS AND FIGHTING TO MAKE STEROIDS LEGAL TO BUY AND USE IN THE U.S......WHO'S COMING WITH ME!!!!!!

----------


## nbkandrew13

it had to be the gear couldnt have been the kilo of blow he boughtevery week

----------


## Fordfan01

> When Eddie died it was blamed on steroids then. 
> 
> Prehaps the meaning of life is steroids, as steroids seem to be responsible for everything.



yea and later it came out it was an overdose but everyone remembers it being blamed on steroids

----------


## nbkandrew13

if they dont arrest you im with u

----------


## Fordfan01

you know a valid arguement could be brought up and there could be millions of ppl who support it but no matter what the govt wont change their minds

----------


## Flagg

> you know a valid arguement could be brought up and there could be millions of ppl who support it but no matter what the govt wont change their minds



Alas, cause steroids dont make the government any money.

----------


## BG

Man, he strangled his wife, smuthered his kid then hung himself in his gym. Steriods were found at his house. I kinda idolized him growing up, being short and he was jacked , its very sad, boy AS use is going to take a big hit after this one.

----------


## Fordfan01

^^^yea its sad

----------


## GrimmReaper

Man, holy shit i remember that guy from the wcw days......pretty crazy story

----------


## Dangerdan

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories...MPLATE=DEFAULT

Yeah, the title of one story I read was: WERE STEROIDS A FACTOR?

----------


## S.P.G

Just was this in the tv and would you believe it they said it was roid rage and they found loads of gear at his house wtf

----------


## longhorn814

here's a link to other wrestlers that died...notice the mention of steroids in quite a few of them

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,286774,00.html

----------


## 305GUY

FAYETTEVILLE, Ga. - Pro wrestler Chris Benoit strangled his wife, suffocated his 7-year-old son and placed a Bible next to their bodies before hanging himself with the pulley of a weight machine, authorities said Tuesday.

*Investigators found prescription anabolic steroids in the house and want to know whether the muscle man nicknamed “The Canadian Crippler” was unhinged by the bodybuilding drugs, which can cause paranoia, ***ression and explosive outbursts known as “roid rage.”*

Authorities offered no motive for the killings, which were spread out over a weekend, and would not discuss Benoit’s state of mind. No suicide note was found.

----------


## scaramouche

sadly there r plenty of ppl who off their familes who dont take steroids ,they r just fukin nutters thats all

----------


## king6

Steroids claims another victim.  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## nap

alcohol is the devil,kills more people ,starts more fights and domestic violence,more addictive than my baby testosterone . The one thing is alcohol makes the goverment money ,thats why alcohol is still legal. I bet alcohol cost the police more money in man hours than roids do.BAN ALCOHOL LEGALIZE TEST......

----------


## Renesis

In the divorce filing, *she said Benoit made more than $500,000 a year* as a professional wrestler and asked for permanent custody of Daniel and child support. In his response, Benoit sought joint custody.

-.- always about the damn money

----------


## Renesis

So whos sending me the 10 bucks ;D

----------


## C_Bino

Hope you guys dont mind. I merged the three threads that were on the same topic so everyone can talk about it together in the same place.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> In the divorce filing, *she said Benoit made more than $500,000 a year* as a professional wrestler and asked for permanent custody of Daniel and child support. In his response, Benoit sought joint custody.
> 
> -.- always about the damn money


How is it about the money? People should pay child support no matter wha tthey make

----------


## Atomini

So I guess according to the media's logic, Cho Seung Hui was on steroids too...

----------


## nbkandrew13

no but the cia snipers that killed kennedy were

----------


## 24labor

http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/benoitpressrelease

Here's WWE.com's take on the steroid issue

----------


## Atomini

> no but the cia snipers that killed kennedy were


Everyone's on steroids , then  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  .

----------


## Sir Lifts-a-lot

the wwe has a great article how that they are upset with new organizations for pointing the finger and saying that it was a 'roid rage ' when there is no proof. Unfortunately this story is going to be the 2007 campaign to clean up sports cause the whole Bonds thing is kind of loseing steam. If it was an act of rage why was it so thought out? why did it take place over 72 hours? why did he show remource and place the bible next to them? F the mainstream media who think its 'sexy' (news term) to have pics of lindsay lohan with possible cocaine on her nose as she gets behind the wheel of her car but down right horrible, and an atrosity that steroids are murdering people... GET AN F'N CLUE!!!

----------


## takedownII

> the wwe has a great article how that they are upset with new organizations for pointing the finger and saying that it was a 'roid rage' when there is no proof. Unfortunately this story is going to be the 2007 campaign to clean up sports cause the whole Bonds thing is kind of loseing steam. If it was an act of rage why was it so thought out? why did it take place over 72 hours? why did he show remource and place the bible next to them? F the mainstream media who think its 'sexy' (news term) to have pics of lindsay lohan with possible cocaine on her nose as she gets behind the wheel of her car but down right horrible, and an atrosity that steroids are murdering people... GET AN F'N CLUE!!!



thats what i wanted to say but didn't know how, very well said.

----------


## Decoder

yet another attempt to blame steriods ...


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/200...x.html?cnn=yes

----------


## ebjack

I ain't never killed nobody...

----------


## mkrulic

Im sure they played a role

----------


## ebjack

Gives my wife something to harp on me about...fukin biatch..J/K

----------


## Bigstiffler

i was waiting for something about steroids having to do with this story it was only a matter of time. they should just blame every murder on steroids instead of just the guys with muscles.

----------


## Big

> I ain't never killed nobody...


me too neither

----------


## nbkandrew13

sometimes people are just crazy . just crazy

----------


## Decoder

Update: 'Needle marks' found on the arms of the Benoit boy, said to be evidence he had been given HGH injections.

----------


## C_Bino

Merged another.

----------


## Fordfan01

^thanks for keeping it all straight for us Bino

----------


## Flagg

> the wwe has a great article how that they are upset with new organizations for pointing the finger and saying that it was a 'roid rage' when there is no proof. Unfortunately this story is going to be the 2007 campaign to clean up sports cause the whole Bonds thing is kind of loseing steam. If it was an act of rage why was it so thought out? why did it take place over 72 hours? why did he show remource and place the bible next to them? F the mainstream media who think its 'sexy' (news term) to have pics of lindsay lohan with possible cocaine on her nose as she gets behind the wheel of her car but down right horrible, and an atrosity that steroids are murdering people... GET AN F'N CLUE!!!



Yep, in a world full of darkness we still get pointless bitches like Hilton and Lohan shoved down our throat.

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

> Gives my wife something to harp on me about...fukin biatch..J/K



just dont kill her---then they cant blame the juice...  :Smilie:

----------


## SMAN12b

> Update: 'Needle marks' found on the arms of the Benoit boy, said to be evidence he had been given HGH injections.


HGH is usually injected Sub Q or IM, but with a slin pin how could they see needle marks?????

Me thinks they are just looking for more ways to blame steroids !! dammit.....

How many people die from cigarette smoke a year??
How many people are killed by drunk drivers a year??

Yeah steroids are the real problem here...............oh please !!!!!!

----------


## pumpd4lif

> HGH is usually injected Sub Q or IM, but with a slin pin how could they see needle marks?????
> 
> Me thinks they are just looking for more ways to blame steroids !! dammit.....
> 
> How many people die from cigarette smoke a year??
> How many people are killed by drunk drivers a year??
> 
> Yeah steroids are the real problem here...............oh please !!!!!!


they found perscriptions for steroids in his house that info was also on the news.
wow i am getting upset just thinking about that poor childs pain and confusion while the act was taking place.terrible ****ing world we live in [email protected]#%@#%$

----------


## KAEW44

They are calling it "ROID RAGE " , how long till this site gets shut down because of this?


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19424899/?GT1=10056

----------


## midnight777

this was a combo of everything. a recipe for disaster. I know alot of guys juicing and this would never happen. just the media running wild... Media.. ok here we go. Bill O'riley was the worst.

----------


## Elexecution

I've had roid rage before and have never strangled a woman or smothered a 7year old. Maybe this dude was jsut fu**ed up in the head from getting dropped on it for 17 years of wrestling?

----------


## bpm1

s*** i spelled his name wrong, its chris benoit the wwf wrestler,,,,i saw a news teaser stating that they feel like the steroids played a factor in wat happened,WTF!!!! more lies and scare tactics!

----------


## C_Bino

Here we go again. The 5th thread on this today alone. As before I will merge this with the others.

----------


## Carlos_E

CNN is doing a story about him now and tying it to steroid use . Pro wrestlers are 20 times more likely to die before the age of 45 than professional football players.

27 active or retired wrestlers have died since 1995. 2 died of suicide, 5 of heart disease and 4 from drug use.

----------


## bigtwin

this is going to be horrible for AS users.............damn....one bad egg spoils it all. ever where i watch its all been roid rage news

----------


## bpm1

sorry, i guess i didnt look hard enogh, anyway its very disturbing how quick they r to make roids the worst possible thing a person can do. eff them!!! talk about parroting!!!!!!!

----------


## lilripped

Anyone hear about this. Pretty crazy. Investigator said no gun was used in any of the deaths and that they were wierd circumstances.

----------


## lilripped

Probably should have read the post below before posting this.

----------


## Renesis

> How is it about the money? People should pay child support no matter wha tthey make


Of course people should pay child support, but theres not point in going on about how much he makes a year. If I make 100k a year or 1mil a year child support should still be the same, just because I make more doesn't mean the child is entitled to more. How does that work? Stating the numbers he made was just shows she wanted some extra loot.

----------


## kimag2

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/0...d_wrestler_cda

Their saying that steroid could be the problem .

what you think about that ???????

----------


## Upper Canada

holy mother of god carlos E you are ridiculously jacked. jesus. i wish i could look 1/4 of as good as you.

----------


## BigLittleTim

Forty year old guy; career in pro-wrestling almost over; wife has restraining order against him for brutality and has also filed for divorce asking full custody of their child, plus child-support; coupled with a perhaps already somewhat unstable personality (just _who_ becomes a pro-wrestler anyway?)

Think this poor man already had the deck stacked against him, emotionally. Steroids (aggression, paranoia, rage) could have pushed him over the edge... but nothing that couldn't also have been accomplished with something legal... like half a bottle of whiskey. 

Unfortunate and sad story. A good reminder that no matter how bad things get you can always just walk away and live to live another day. In another year all this mess would have been behind him and he'd still be alive, have a loving son, probably a new relationship...

-BigLittleTim

----------


## RA

You had to figure they were going to blame the juice

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Of course people should pay child support, but theres not point in going on about how much he makes a year. If I make 100k a year or 1mil a year child support should still be the same, just because I make more doesn't mean the child is entitled to more. How does that work? Stating the numbers he made was just shows she wanted some extra loot.


Thats a whole other thread but yea if you make more your kids should get more. How is it she wants more. Kids are damn expensive. People don't realise what child support isn't just for food and clothes. Yea the girl is supposed to use it for reg bills to. Your kid lives in the house gets driven around in the car child support is supposed to pay the kids part of that too.

like i said another thread

----------


## WEBB

As soon as this happened, the first thing i thought was " crap another murder that the media is going to blame on juice"...then i was kinda sad cause my uncle went to school with him in Alberta, and he was a good guy, or so it seemed...i feel for him and his family.....

----------


## C_Bino

NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO> Here we go again...

...Merging.

----------


## Carlos_E

> You had to figure they were going to blame the juice


They are going way beyond that. They had a doctor on CNN this morning telling all of the "possible" negative side effects of steroid use . One being uncontrollable rage. What is interesting is they spout these side effects off like it's fact then follow it with possible or we're not sure. Yet everyone takes it as fact.

----------


## RA

> They are going way beyond that. They had a doctor on CNN this morning telling all of the "possible" negative side effects of steroid use. One being uncontrollable rage. What is interesting is they spout these side effects off like it's fact then follow it with possible or we're not sure. Yet everyone takes it as fact.


 
When you have 99% of the population that doesnt have any experience with it you can spread a lot of shit.

----------


## the hulkster

Sun of a bitchin Benoit.

He kills his wife and his kid and it is because of steroids , have you ever known anyone honestly go into "roid rage "? or was it the whole Psycho-ego manipulation " Oh now I'm juicin so I'm a badass". 

The guy obviously had emotional problems, not caused by steroids, maybe the steroids can contribute to his psychological breakdown, but the damn media always spins it any way they can.

 :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## S.P.G

yeah that was what they said on tv just last night i was like WTF.......

----------


## ebjack

I was reading some posts on my wifes forum (coupon shopping) and there were a lot of comments saying "that steroids are not to blame" and the media is making steroids a scapegoat. From what I read, these women are not being fooled by the media...and these are average housewifes...

From what I gather the average person does not believe the media..

good for them!!

----------


## Schmidty

Last nigh my gf mom brought this up to me. She said that roids were the reason he killed his wife and kid, after i was done lau***ng i went into a 10 minute long speach about how much BS that is. Her mom can be dumb some times.

----------


## Getinbgr

Could there be anything worse for the reputation of steroids than the coverage being given right now in connection with Benoit murder/suicide? Watched Nancy Grace last night put "experts" on who say this is an example of classic roid rage . Customs going to tighten-up even more now.

----------


## C_Bino

Merged.

----------


## thunderin

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070629/.../wrestler_dead

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070629/.../wrestler_dead

----------


## 305GUY

thats weird. my guess is he had a password to edit the page himself. may he burn in hell.

----------


## Decoder

they really need to mention the 12 empty beer cans they found around him.

----------


## Decoder

more people are killed in a drunk rage than a "roid rage "

----------


## spicyer

> thats weird. my guess is he had a password to edit the page himself. may he burn in hell.


Burn in hell? Is that a judgement from you? Just curious I certainly don't condone what he did, but neither will I judge any person who is going in front of God to be judged.

----------


## 305GUY

> Burn in hell? Is that a judgement from you? Just curious I certainly don't condone what he did, but neither will I judge any person who is going in front of God to be judged.


call it what you want, but imo if there is a hell, someone who purposely sufficated a 7 year to death should definitely spend the rest of eternity burning in "hell". not to mention it being his own 7 year old and killing his wife as well.

----------


## Decoder

but benoit was on steroids obviously he is the victim here!

----------


## Decoder

The man obviously was under alot of stress from work, lots of domestic problems with his wife, had anger problems but hid them well, did recreation drugs, drank, and did steroids , and had some sort of sever mental thought problem he hid well, this combo caused his horrible actions, and if there is a hell im sure he is there regardless in what aided him to do this.

----------


## Second2None

> Burn in hell? Is that a judgement from you? Just curious I certainly don't condone what he did, but neither will I judge any person who is going in front of God to be judged.


words from god you kill a kid ure in hell,just forgot to put that in the bible
A "real fathers" law is u dont put or take any thing on your children
i survived iraq and a f--ked up custody battle which ive won, ive seen the gate of hell and my kids didnt suffer 1 second of my pain. IMO
he might of been big, but he was weak

----------


## NewVader

> words from god you kill a kid ure in hell,just forgot to put that in the bible
> A "real fathers" law is u dont put or take any thing on your children



GOD? I'm surprised to see how many people waste their life believing in such ano obvious falsity...and they take it seriously too!!

----------


## Second2None

> GOD? I'm surprised to see how many people waste their life believing in such ano obvious falsity...and they take it seriously too!!


Explain

----------


## NewVader

> Explain


I think it it preatty obvious that god doesn't exist...

----------


## sooners04

I would like an explaination of how YOU know "A GOD" doesn't exist.

----------


## Superhuman

Wow it's amazing that shit like this happens... how could you murder people you love like that - ESPECIALLY their 7 year-old mentally retarded son. That's aweful. He must have been extremely ***ressed, I can't even imagine what he must have been going through to do what he did.

----------


## TheSentinal

The guy was sick plain and simple. I am sure they will find out he was intoxicated when blood results come back. Now we have all the pundits out there convinced it was roid rage . Althouh I am not a Vince fan or WWE fan, he does have it right: This was a deliberate, calculated event - not a "snapping" typical of roid rage. Every damn news anchor or personality cannot believe that anything other than steroids is to blame. This will just motivate the feds to do more to stop it. You think customs is catching a lot today? Just wait! This is just like the Steve Belcher "ephedrine" band wagon with the media jumping on the issue without doing the proper research.

----------


## Joemeek

> GOD? I'm surprised to see how many people waste their life believing in such ano obvious falsity...and they take it seriously too!!


Here Here  :Smilie:

----------


## Joemeek

> I would like an explaination of how YOU know "A GOD" doesn't exist.


Tell me how you know one does ? Because if there was a "GOD" do you think he'd stand by and watch half the stuff that happens here.

----------


## Mighty Joe

There's gonna be some skinny or fat wrestrlers in the future!

----------


## BlueCollar24

> Tell me how you know one does ? Because if there was a "GOD" do you think he'd stand by and watch half the stuff that happens here.


You're right...he watches everything that happens. He gave us free choice a long time ago.

----------


## thunderin

Could another party have been involved seeing that the webpage was edited 14 hours before the bodies were found?

It could explain a lot of things........

----------


## Joemeek

> You're right...he watches everything that happens. He gave us free choice a long time ago.


If believing in a "GOD" makes you live a good life, then that's not a bad thing..everyone has their own opinion, difference is, i don't try and turn believers into non believers  :Smilie:

----------


## kynetguy

> call it what you want, but imo if there is a hell, someone who purposely sufficated a 7 year to death should definitely spend the rest of eternity burning in "hell". not to mention it being his own 7 year old and killing his wife as well.


A men. 

I feel God forgives no man who harms a child.

----------


## Flagg

Aren't we supposed to be discussing how Benoits page got mysteriously altered? Seriously, why are we even talking about God here? I don't believe in God but that's irrelivant. 

I also read that Benoits wikipedia page was altered over the weekend, which was apparantly very soon after he died. Rumours are already citing that WWE officials knew about his demise sooner rather than later as an IP track was traced back to Connecticut which just happens to be the WWE HQ's. Of course it coulda been just a troll but you just can't tell.

----------


## Joemeek

> Of course it coulda been just a troll but you just can't tell.


 Paranoia ? lol

----------


## Flagg

> Paranoia ? lol



haha, not really but it's kind of an interesting case now. I mean everyone has been talking about it, everyone has an opinion of it. The latest being VKM knew about this before the police did. 

The only things that bother me is no suicide note. I mean you'd think the man would have left something to explain his actions. I read about something that happens known as Family Anihilation Phenomena and it claims 1200 lives a year in the States alone. Im wondering if that was his "motive".

----------


## TrennK

Personally I think he took the easy way out, killing his wife was 1 thing, but his 7yr old kid, thats just F**ked up man, I hope he rots in hell for what he did.

----------


## orion565

I can't believe they are trying to blame steroids for this:

http://www.nationalledger.com/artman...72614410.shtml

They are always looking for excuses other than blaming the person who did it, wtf?

----------


## Lexed

another attempt by media and goverment to make steroids look bad

----------


## lpicken

Maybe it was the clomid? LOL. Anyways, this is utter crap. It makes me mad as hell. It happened the because the guy was a nut and snapped without warning just like the rest of the nuts in the world. I agree, why is everybody else in the world to blame but the person who did it?

----------


## thetank

another thread for the merge..
anyway, on the cover of a canadian paper i saw today it read "BENOIT:JUICE FREAK: KILLER"
ridiculous.

----------


## SnaX

The guy had a bible next to them right?...

Anyways.. the guy had issues already embedded. The steroids don't MAKE you do anything.

And the guy was already KNOWN to be depressed.. so you throw in gear, and if anything, you'll get an emotional roller coaster.

Juice is supposed to give you an overall sense of well-being.

Something else was wrong with this guy.

It is irritating to read papers pointing the finger at gear without even knowing details other than he used steroids.


-Lets do some examples because I'm bored.

Two men killed their families. Which one was using gear? Or one was on gear so it was the gear that made him do it... so what was the reason for the guy not using gear? Who knows!

This really was a *predisposition* to kill his family.

This is all visual accusations.. lame.

YELLOW JOURNALISM!!!!  :Frown: 

-Didn't the raid his doc's office as well? Lame.

----------


## nbkandrew13

if anything when im on and the wife pisses me off i dont wanna kill her i just wanna fuk her sister,

----------


## Lavinco

A Wikipedia user says it was a complete coincidence that they reported the death of pro wrestler Chris Benoit's wife more than 14 hours before the entire family was found dead.

The haunting entry came to light this week, adding another twist to the grisly double-murder/suicide in which Benoit killed his wife, Nancy, his seven-year-old, and then hanged himself at their Atlanta-area home.

The Internet Protocol, or IP, address of the computer that posted the entry was traced to Stamford, Conn. - where the headquarters of Benoit's employer, World Wrestling Entertainment, is located.

The entry said the Montreal-born wrestling star Benoit had skipped a WWE pay-per-view last Sunday event due to the death of his wife.

However, on Friday, someone claiming to be the same user called the prescient post nothing but an "incredible coincidence."

"I was reading rumors and speculation about this matter online, and one of them included that his wife may have passed away, and I did the wrong thing by posting it on wikipedia to spite there being no evidence," the user wrote on Wikipedia, an online encyclopedia that lets users edit stories anonymously.

"I am deeply sorry about this, and I was just as shocked as everyone when I heard that this actually would happen in real life."

Wikinews confirmed the IP address of the post was the same as the earlier entry, the Atlanta Journal-Constitution reported on its website.

While the user confirmed they live in Stamford, they said they had no connection whatsoever to the WWE or Benoit's family.

A spokeswoman for Wikimedia Foundation, Sandra Ordonez, told the Journal-Constitution the IP address connected to the individual has a history of editing wrestling-related articles on Wikipedia.
© CanWest News Service 2007
http://www.canada.com/topics/news/st...3fb891&k=97156

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Benoit

----------


## K.Biz

Read This Load Of Bull. Thanks Beniot for adding a little more fuel to the flame.





> ATLANTA, Georgia (AP) -- The pro wrestler who strangled his wife and son and committed suicide last month bought injectable steroids excessively, according to court papers. 
> 
> Professional wrestler Chris Benoit killed his wife, child and himself, court papers say.
> 
> His doctor was charged Monday with improperly prescribing drugs to other patients.
> 
> Dr. Phil Astin prescribed a 10-month supply of anabolic steroids to Chris Benoit every three to four weeks between May 2006 and May 2007, a Drug Enforcement Administration agent said in an affidavit filed Friday and made public Monday.
> 
> During a probe of "RX Weight Loss," Benoit was identified as an excessive buyer of injectable steroids, the document states. Prosecutors would not say what "RX Weight Loss" is.
> ...


*Source*
http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/07/03/wre...rss_topstories

----------


## Titleist

I feel sorry for Astin. This case will definitely make other doctors less likely to prescribe AAS. 

Again, for the record, **** Benoit & **** the media. Thanks for your time.

----------


## sorel_C

Makes me wonder.... If he didt kill himself, and he "cleansed" himself of steroids , would he be innocent.... Seeing as it was the steroids that made him do it??? The media is a friking joke

----------


## Flagg

Was Benoit supplying the whole locker room of WWE or something!!?

----------


## getfit28

The only thing that got me is the parents injecting the little boy because they felt he was undersized this f en stupidity,,, As an adult you do whatever you want to your body but don't pass it on to your kid !

----------


## MFT81

It is really dumb, Its like we never had murder of this degree before steroids were invented,

who knew that Cain was on 1 g a week of prop when he killed Abel.

----------


## Timm1704

> The only thing that got me is the parents injecting the little boy because they felt he was undersized this f en stupidity,,, As an adult you do whatever you want to your body but don't pass it on to your kid !


if indeed daniel was suffering from fragile X sydrome, growth hormone is one of the things used to potentially treat the problem, and help the child grow. If this is the case, they did nothing wrong if they did inject him

----------


## getfit28

> if indeed daniel was suffering from fragile X sydrome, growth hormone is one of the things used to potentially treat the problem, and help the child grow. If this is the case, they did nothing wrong if they did inject him


Come on bro I really doubt the kid suffer from that & I'm sure it will come out soon if I was right or not after they do more investegation.

----------


## MFT81

^^ yeah, he did suffer from fragile X which they said is like a form of mental retardation, I think GH would be a positive in a case like that (but what do i know)

----------


## Sir Lifts-a-lot

those little vials in the glove box are what made me run over my ex girlfriend officer. So I guess I'm free to go home right?

F'n JOKE!!

----------

